# What to do about a terrible painting?



## anndankev

Can you, will you, post a pic of the photo?


----------



## CandyCanes

Yes, I am kind of curious to see this notorious I-spent-one-year-on-it painting... 

if at all possible could you maybe post a picture.


----------



## anndankev

CC, at first I thought you said you had been working on it for a year !

It would be hurtful if the artist saw the posting here, that's true.

On the other hand, maybe some of the artists here could shed some light on the style or treatment of it that could change the way you look at it.


----------



## Mulefeather

Is her other work great, but this is just god-awful for some reason? Did your DH get any updates on it through the year she was painting? Most artists will do periodic updates so they can show you what it looks like, and make sure things don’t need to be changed. Or is she an artist that is just not good at painting/drawing horses, period? 

If she’s got other work you can look at and this is just sub-par work comparatively, I would not pay the full asking price. I would offer a percentage to compensate her for time and materials and call it good at that point, since she did do the work but you were not satisfied with the final product. At that point she still has the finished painting and can try to sell it to make up the difference if she can find a buyer. 

If your DH just chose an artist who is not that great of an artist for what was being asked, then it’s more or less Caveat Emptor, and she should be paid what she was promised.


----------



## frlsgirl

I don't want to post a picture just in case the artist is on this forum 

She has been sending updates and the latest one is just scary looking. 

I had previously submitted a drawing request to another artist and she gave me the most beautiful picture; it took about a week and cost $25.

I didn't even want a painting...DH thought it was a good idea and wanted to surprise me with it but now feels bad and doesn't know what to do.

Regarding how bad it is....have you ever seen the King of Queens episode where Deacon and Kelley give a portrait to Doug and Carry? It's very much like that. Of course we could do what they did on the show...stage a burglary where only the painting gets stolen


----------



## churumbeque

I have had animal portraits done from Art by Jewell
and it is very lifelike. Please post photos or a link to their site so we can see the work. Cant make any judgements without seeing it. Ifs its oil they can alter it and maybe improve. depending on size 300.00 may or may not be in line. I just saw you are from OK. Artbyjewell is near Tulsa.


----------



## frlsgirl

churumbeque said:


> I have had animal portraits done from Art by Jewell
> and it is very lifelike. Please post photos or a link to their site so we can see the work. Cant make any judgements without seeing it. Ifs its oil they can alter it and maybe improve. depending on size 300.00 may or may not be in line. I just saw you are from OK. Artbyjewell is near Tulsa.


The painting is coming from the Pacific Northwest, not Tulsa. The lady is really, really nice, and even has her own art gallery. 

Maybe it's a great painting and I just don't "get" art. I did look at the Art by Jewell page and do like her paintings.


----------



## churumbeque

This one is big I think 36x48 approx. and is 1000.00 in acrylic


----------



## frlsgirl

churumbeque said:


> This one is big I think 36x48 approx. and is 1000.00 in acrylic


Oh wow. That's very nice. I think $1000 is reasonable. 

The picture of our painting looks like a 5 year old could have done it. It's very flat, there is no shading to make it look more 3d...is that something that is added in the final stages?


----------



## jaydee

Frlsgirl - Please don't post any paintings by this lady or name her - members will just have to take your word for it that you don't appreciate her work!!!
We all have different tastes - maybe someone else would love what she does!!!


----------



## MyBoySi

I think in this situation it's best to just bite the bullet, pay up and take the painting. 

It may even be good, just not to your taste. I know I personally have seen many paintings and pieces of art that I think are absolutely awful that other people loved. 

Awesome idea on the hubby's part tho. It's the thought that counts after all. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

List of most expensive paintings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Pay up then make yourself feel better by looking at some of the prices paid for those painting - I wouldn't give wall space to most of them!!!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tinyliny

as an artist who does commissions, I ask for feedback during the process. I depend on my clients to be honest, if something doesn't look right they need to tell me before I invest more energy. I WANT my clients to be thrilled with my work. I want them to be so glad they hired me. I would HATE it if they paid me for wor that they did not like, but I'd rather they told me early on, before I invested too much time. 

If they had seen my other work, and they had been clear about what they wanted, and ok'd the sketch, and then about half way through said it just wasn't waht they liked, I'd require them to pay.


----------



## bkylem

churumbeque said:


> This one is big I think 36x48 approx. and is 1000.00 in acrylic[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Very poorly done.
> 
> Notice any shadows ?


----------



## 4horses

My ex boyfriend spent $100 on a painting done by a friend. The painter ran out of room and made the ears way too small... It looked terrible! I was annoyed, as my ex boyfriend was way too lose with money...

I ended up giving it away to the humane society.

If it is that ugly I would not pay for it.


----------



## anndankev

My older cousin in Illinois has a horse farm, when her husband passed away she ordered a monument with a farm scene etched on it, replacing the cows in the scene with horses.

When the first sketch came in there were cows with horses heads on them (haha), she rejected it and the second sketch came in with entire horses. She gave the go ahead.

The stone came in with the horse headed cows. I believe she was under such distress that she allowed them to set the stone. It was only funny the first time. Don't know if it ever was corrected, I'll have to ask my Mom about it.


----------



## churumbeque

frlsgirl said:


> Oh wow. That's very nice. I think $1000 is reasonable.
> 
> The picture of our painting looks like a 5 year old could have done it. It's very flat, there is no shading to make it look more 3d...is that something that is added in the final stages?


 You start with the background and layer so the shading is the last to be done.
Smaller ones are much less in price


----------



## churumbeque

frlsgirl said:


> Oh wow. That's very nice. I think $1000 is reasonable.
> 
> The picture of our painting looks like a 5 year old could have done it. It's very flat, there is no shading to make it look more 3d...is that something that is added in the final stages?


The painting I posted was almost done and not finished now that I look at it. The harness and hoof wasnt done yet.


----------



## NightFell

I'm a freelance artist and have done hundreds of custom commissions. Part of taking commissions is customer satisfaction- many, if not all of my customers were by word-of-mouth so I'd like for them to be happy with what they put money down for. 

I think as a paying client you should be able to voice your opinion about how the commission is going. If the work is not up to par to what the artist usually produces, you should be able to say something about it without having the artist bite your head off. Hopefully the artist is professional enough to handle this in a mature way and not ruin their own business.


----------



## frlsgirl

Good news - she's completely re-doing the painting and it will be ready in time for Valentines Day!


----------



## frlsgirl

*The painting is done*

The painting arrived today. It's...well...different. I guess I just don't quite "get" art.


----------



## Blue

Hmmm... Apparently I don't get art either. Does your DH like it? Perhaps this is his version of wonderful? 

BUT! I will say that the eyes and smile on you are really, really eye catching. That part is very nice.


----------



## tinyliny

it IS different! maybe you'll learn to like it.


----------



## chanda95

tinyliny said:


> it IS different! maybe you'll learn to like it.


Yes. This. It is very unique. 

Honestly I do commissions but not on a large scale. I don't do it for a living..I do it for friends mostly and I know I undercharge..lol. I have never once gotten over a hundred for a drawing. Most of my work I sell in the $40 to $50 range because I -- lol I don't know why. I just feel bad charging more. 

My ultimate goal is the happiness of the people who ask me to do it for them. I include them every step of the way and ask them repeatedly if they want changes. I don't have to live with it. They do. Their happiness is utmost important and I don't want them to have something they wouldn't want to hang in their home.


----------



## chanda95

Is this woman a portrait artist because she did the person (I assume that is you) quite well. That is the most striking part of this painting for me.


----------



## DancingArabian

Ask her about what you're seeing. Sometimes paintings go through a very awkward looking stage due to the techniques with the paint the artist is using.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't know.... it 's kind of cute actually.....


----------



## anndankev

I'm with Farmpony, well not that I think it is cute, but I do like it.

I wonder if the artist regularly does horses, seems like a little more definition in the muzzle area would be good.

And the eye, I don't know if it seems to be set in the face looking more straight ahead than horses really do, or what. 

Oh, look at me, critiquing art, of which I know nothing. Pay no attention.

I only wanted to say that I do like it.


----------



## natisha

I'd hang it in the basement & every few years look at it & have a laugh.
Nice try by your husband though, he sounds sweet.


----------



## HorseArtist

I've been taking pet portrait commissions for about 8 years now. I ask for a small deposit and the balance is not due unless my customer is 100% happy with my work - luckily, no-one has ever NOT bought the portrait they commissioned. I am always happy to send scans of the 'work in progress'. 

TBH if a customer was NOT happy with the result, I would not WANT any money from them! A portrait is special. Unique. Not something you buy every day. My artwork isn't just something I sell. There's a part of me in it. So...if I had really produced a painting that the client thinks is "terrible" I would not charge them for it! Yes, I spent a lot of time on it but my goal was to make the customer happy...and if I fail, I didn't do my job properly! That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Woodhaven

TBH I can't see a years worth of work in that picture. I do like the portrait of you though. 
Did she do the horse from a photo? If so could you and she compare the picture of the horse to her painting to get the point across that it is not well done? Has she done other horse portraits before?
It was a lovely gift idea from your husband.

One time at work, my boss was an artist and had undertaken to do a painting of someone's horse. She called me in to critque it and said to be honest in my comments. Put me in a difficult position (being my boss) but I decided to be honest and tell her the points that were not good, mainly the legs and length of body. She thanked me and I never heard any more about it. I often wondered how it turned out but never asked.


----------



## Maple

I'll be honest, I literally did that things that dogs do with their heads when encountering something new or strange, a little tilt to the left then the right.... Nah, I don't get it. Nice of your dh though, at least the thought was there.


----------



## Allison Finch

frlsgirl said:


> The painting arrived today. It's...well...different. I guess I just don't quite "get" art.


YIKES!!

Sorry, but this is...well...........


----------



## jaydee

What to say?
Well I wouldn't give house room to a Van Gogh or a Picasso though his earlier non-abstract work was lovely...................


----------



## 4horses

That is so bad it is funny! There is no way I would pay for that! 

I particularly remember my art teacher complaining to me that my horses were "cartoon horses" and I needed to draw "real" horses.

My teacher was a fan of "realistic" looking artwork. I must give him credit, as I could not draw people at all. By the end of the class, my portraits were much improved. He was a big fan of having the proper proportions. Everything needs to be in the correct location.

As for your picture, the eyes are looking up, but the nostrils are pointed down...Ears are too small in proportion to the head. 

Draw a Horse Head - Preliminary Sketching


----------



## tinyliny

I do not think it is meant to be realistic. it's a kind of caricature, or stylistic respresentation. it has a certain charm, though the eye of the horse I find disturbing. it looks like a marble.


----------



## Sharpie

I've seen a lot worse (according to my own tastes) selling for a lot more!


----------



## frlsgirl

I think we will just pay for it and find a "special" place in the house to hide it..I mean hang it.


----------



## egrogan

natisha said:


> I'd hang it in the basement & every few years look at it & have a laugh.
> Nice try by your husband though, he sounds sweet.


Yes, this!

I am the least artistic person in the world, so what do I know, but it looks like something one of my third graders would have done when I was teaching. I would be in a tough place if I received that...

But as I said, I know nothing about quality art, and people on here who do seem to like it-so I will just chalk it up to me not getting it.

Very nice of your husband to think of though, and that's what matters most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toucan

I actually think it's money we'll spent, in the fact that it's a lasting memory & a good laugh for you & your husband.

Definitely not what you were expecting but...

Just think every time you look at it, I bet you'll smile & then think of what a great thought of your husbands it was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

I'm sorry, but didn't your husbnd commission her to do a portrait? Personally, a portrait should show a likeness, enough that you can identify the subject, and I sincerely doubt you have a horse that looks like that O.O

I would NOT pay for it.


----------



## frlsgirl

Tracer said:


> I'm sorry, but didn't your husbnd commission her to do a portrait? Personally, a portrait should show a likeness, enough that you can identify the subject, and I sincerely doubt you have a horse that looks like that O.O
> 
> I would NOT pay for it.


I won't show the painting to my horse; I think she would be offended. My face is sort of accurate except for that it's floating on the barn door :-|


----------



## Red Gate Farm

If your husband looked at other paintings she did and they all look like this, and he still commissioned it.... hmmm....well he has to pay for it.

Personally I don't like it, but it's not my painting.


----------



## verona1016

Red Gate Farm said:


> If your husband looked at other paintings she did and they all look like this, and he still commissioned it.... hmmm....well he has to pay for it.


This is what I'm thinking. I wouldn't be happy with this painting if I were expecting a realistic portrait, but if all the artist's work is like this I couldn't expect anything different!


----------



## frlsgirl

Well, it was an expensive lesson learned.


----------



## stevenson

If it was done by a child it would be okay.
I just have to laugh over this, as it is a very childish piece of art work.
kind of like a trainer that does not ride.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I actually like the idea, and that's saying something because I am an artist that generally sticks to realism.

Notice I said I like the IDEA.

I'm with those who said they think the human face is well done. The horse on the other hand...

I would've liked the horse to be at least close to realistic. The colors and the way she did the mane are nice, but the horse's nose is pretty bad. Looks like a human nostril. And the EYE! It just creeps me right out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst

I know this is late, but most professional or semi pro artists that do commissions have a contract that both parties sign that lays out cost, time frame, etc. For example I require 25% down before I start and that is non-refundable. Many of my works take 50-100 hours to complete, so at least I would get 'something' even if they backed out. The other 75% is due upon completion of the work and their approval. So far I have only had one difficult commission (they wanted all sorts of changes not discussed initially). I try to have open communication with all of my customers throughout the process and hope they will tell me if they feel something looks wrong or off so I can make appropriate changes. Good photos are really important for the works I do, as my work is very detailed and realistic. I have at times turned down work due to poor quality photos. Like others, I really want my customers to be happy with the finished piece. Honestly if I felt that a customer was not happy and it was because I truly had not done a good job I would give a full refund or do a second work for free. On the other hand if someone just later changed their mind, was totally unrealistic in their expectations, or tried to have me do a totally different style than what I do and we had agreed on after the fact then I would feel little guilt about keeping their deposit. The most important part is good communication on both sides.


----------



## Blue

I'm just curious. What does your DH think of it?


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> I'm just curious. What does your DH think of it?


DH is upset that it didn't turn out; we haven't mailed off the payment yet as he's still tyring to decide how to handle this.


----------



## anndankev

May I ask what you ask of her beforehand, and if you sent a pic you wanted, or 2? One of you, and one of the horse (maybe the avatar pic)?

Now that a pic of the finished work has been posted, is it much different than the first which was not posted. You said she started completely over, just wondering.


----------



## frlsgirl

Here are pictures we sent her to work with; it was supposed to be a portrait of me and Ana.


----------



## Blue

I really, really like that second pic. Not exactly seeing what the artist saw though. I'd have a hard time parting with that kind of money for something I didn't liek. On the other hand, a large framed print of one of those photos would be nice too. But, I'm not an artist. I'm not even talented and crafty.


----------



## frlsgirl

I agree Blue...I would have been happier with a professional photo shoot...oh well...maybe for my birthday.


----------



## HorseArtist

Shame, these shots could have been turned into a really nice realistic portrait. Just looked at the painting again... I honestly would not part with that sort of money.


----------



## tinyliny

yes/. I wonder why this one was not used, as is?

the other two have too much of an upward angle; something people tend to do when photographing horses, and it distorts the horse's already long face.


----------



## frlsgirl

tinyliny said:


> yes/. I wonder why this one was not used, as is?
> 
> the other two have too much of an upward angle; something people tend to do when photographing horses, and it distorts the horse's already long face.


She said it's too dark.


----------



## HorseArtist

Images can be brightened. It's not a brilliant shot in terms of fine detail but ok. Not sure why it would have been 'too dark' for her, anyway, given that her work isn't realistic at all.


----------



## mrwithers

Wow, too bad about the painting. I recently had a photo I took on a trip turned into a 30x40 painting for $600. I ended up using a company that outsources artists in other countries. They did such a detailed version of my photo and sent me updates along the way. If you ever decide to try again send me a PM and I can recommend the company I used. I'll probably use them again to do a horse painting at some point.

Painting:








Original:


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow Mr Withers, that is so realistic; I had to zoom in to see that it's a painting. Very cool.


----------



## HorseArtist

Sadly, many of of these companies use Asian artists who get next to nothing for their work. So personally, I'd always support local artists or artists who have their own website, who you can talk to in person.


----------



## tinyliny

*ok, what might I do . . . 20 minute sketch*


----------



## tinyliny

HorseArtist said:


> Sadly, many of of these companies use Asian artists who get next to nothing for their work. So personally, I'd always support local artists or artists who have their own website, who you can talk to in person.



not to mention that I thought the photo was pretty darn nice, as it was.


----------



## HorseArtist

Absolutely. And your sketch is certainly better than the painting.


----------



## frlsgirl

That's very nice Tinyliny!


----------



## verona1016

frlsgirl said:


> She said it's too dark.


I'm not really sure how that picture could be too dark to use as a reference for a painting. It's obviously not high enough quality to be used a print, but you can see plenty of detail in both the horse and the person. 

I vote for sending the painting back and getting a photo shoot done instead. You can get photos printed onto canvas that look very nice for $50-100 (if you put the order in yourself, be sure the photographer has given you permission to reprint). I had one of my wedding photos printed on canvas and I love it


----------



## chanda95

It looks to me like she was just in over her head when she agreed to do the portrait. She appears to me to be portrait artist specializing in people. I don't think she has any understanding of the anatomy of a horse at all and I imagine she tried and tried for a year and that this portrait caused her quite a bit of anxiety to do. If that is the case then she should have just told you she was not able to adequately do what you asked her to do..that would have been the honest and right thing on her part. 

I would like to see what her other art looks like before passing complete judgement though. If her other pieces are similar to this then basically her artwork presented itself before your husband commissioned it. If it is the same as this then basically it's a you knew what you were getting type of a deal. This may just be her "style" of art.

I personally would not be happy with this piece.


----------



## tinyliny

the thing is, if you can draw a horse's portrait, you should also be able to draw a human's. it's harder, but the same concept holds true; observer carefully. utitlize care with porportions, use value changes. but, mostly, observe carefully.


----------

